# Manager redivivo



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2012)

Sms. Il primo alle 18.

Ciao principessa come stai?

Chi sei?

mi scusi. Devo avere sbagliato numero.

Bentornato. Tu come stai?

Il solito. Trovo ora il tempo per almeno salutarti. Sempre la solita merda comunque.
....e tu?

Normale. Credo dovremmo parlare, quando hai un attimo di tempo.

Quanto vorrei averne un pò....
Solo per te.

Mi basta un caffè. Fammi sapere.


Fine degli sms.


----------



## Eliade (19 Giugno 2012)

Beh? Tutto qui?


----------



## Cattivik (19 Giugno 2012)

Io con il mio cane mi scambiavo sms più "interessanti"...

Cattivik

P.S. Comunque grazie con sto caldo degli sms cosi gelidi ci volevano...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3553 ha detto:
			
		

> Io con il mio cane mi scambiavo sms più "interessanti"...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Comunque grazie con sto caldo degli sms cosi gelidi ci volevano...



ecco se la mia amica mi manda una roba simile...la cancello in un secondo...vediamo se manager ha le palle...e io credo di si....


----------



## Cattivik (19 Giugno 2012)

lothar57;bt3554 ha detto:
			
		

> ecco se la mia amica mi manda una roba simile...la cancello in un secondo...vediamo se manager ha le palle...e io credo di si....


Non le ha non le ha... quando gli ricapita un'altra come Tebe...

Cattivik


----------



## Simy (19 Giugno 2012)

ammazza che sms noiosi....:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (20 Giugno 2012)

Simy;bt3557 ha detto:
			
		

> ammazza che sms noiosi....:mrgreen:


 Sono l'ultima moda tra i manager biondi e le amanti tebine...non lo sapevi? :mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2012)

Ho avuto un calo della libido. Niente di preoccupante comunque ma... magari ripasso un'altra volta.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3564 ha detto:
			
		

> Sono l'ultima moda tra i manager biondi e le amanti tebine...non lo sapevi? :mexican:



biondo tinto pero'..perche'a 50 anni suonati..mi puzza tanto


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2012)

lothar57;bt3566 ha detto:
			
		

> biondo tinto pero'..perche'a 50 anni suonati..mi puzza tanto


Minchia OLothar...non si tinge...non è che biondo tinta...ha pure capelli bianchi fidati...ma si vede che è un biondo!
Anche LI' è biondo!


----------



## scrittore (20 Giugno 2012)

Noi manager siamo così....ci allontaniamo, poi torniamo, poi di nuovo ci facciamo da parte...
Siamo come certe spezie che le ricette di buona cucina suggeriscono di utilizzare Q.B.

.-)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Giugno 2012)

Qui si confondono le spezie coi lassativi......


----------

